

Snuggle: Efficient Socialization and Ideological Critique on Wikipedia (pdf) - jcr
http://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~halfak/publications/Snuggle/halfaker14snuggle-personal.pdf

======
jcr
30-second video for ACM CHI 2014:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bqdbiH1X9M](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bqdbiH1X9M)

Abstract:

> _``Wikipedia, the encyclopedia "anyone can edit", has become increasingly
> less so. Recent academic research and popular discourse illustrates the
> often aggressive ways newcomers are treated by veteran Wikipedians. These
> are complex sociotechnical issues, bound up in infrastructures based on
> problematic ideologies. In response, we worked with a coalition of
> Wikipedians to design, develop, and deploy Snuggle, a new user interface
> that served two critical functions: making the work of newcomer
> socialization more effective, and bringing visibility to instances in which
> Wikipedians' current practice of gatekeeping socialization breaks down.
> Snuggle supports positive socialization by helping mentors quickly find
> newcomers whose good-faith mistakes were reverted as damage. Snuggle also
> supports ideological critique and reflection by bringing visibility to the
> consequences of viewing newcomers through a lens of suspiciousness.''_

DOI:
[http://doi.acm.org/10.1145/2556288.2557313](http://doi.acm.org/10.1145/2556288.2557313)

If you're interested in the "Entrenched Oldtimers versus Endless September"
problem, this will be fun reading.

